# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Penilarge Efekty

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Pytanie kieruję do panów, którzy brali tabletki Penilarge. Jakie są u Was efekty ? Czy widzieliście również w czasie kuracji jakieś działanie niepożadane? Oraz czy jesteście ogólnie zadowoleni z tego,że się na to zdecydowaliście? 
Czy braliście same tabletki czy może w połączeniu z żelem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po całej kuracji Czyli 3 opakowania tabletek penilarge ( 3 miesiace regularnego przyjmowania) plus wspomaganie się żelem .Żel jest moim zdaniem niezbędny i pomimo wysokiej ceny nie ma co na nim oszczędzać bo chroni przez pojawieniem sie rozstępów, które mogą się pojawić jak penis się powiększa. Efekt moim dzaniem dobry. Nie taki jak na reklamie bo trzeba było być głupim aby myśleć,że penis powiekszy się o 10 cm. Niemniej powiekszenie zadowalajace Bo 3 cm na długości i 2 cm na średnicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałem penilarge rok temu. Wczesniej testowałem wiele sposóbów na powiększanie ale w zasadzie jedynie penilarge dało mi efekty. U mnie efekty pojawiły się po 5 tygodniach. Wszystko zalezy od danej osoby. U jednej pojawiają się wczesniej, u kogoś innego później. Jestem jednak zadowolony,że walczyłem dalej bo penis faktycznie sie powiększył czego wcześniej nie udało się osiągnąć pompką i innymi sposobami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie a czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do brania Penilarge? Sam zastanawiałem się nad tabletkami i jestem zdecydowany juz na penilarge ale chciałem się dopytać czy na przykład przy problemach z ciśnieniem można je przyjmować? Bo sam mam nadciśnienie  i nie cchciałbym sobie tym zaszkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Panowie a czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do brania Penilarge? Sam zastanawiałem się nad tabletkami i jestem zdecydowany juz na penilarge ale chciałem się dopytać czy na przykład przy problemach z ciśnieniem można je przyjmować? Bo sam mam nadciśnienie  i nie cchciałbym sobie tym zaszkodzić.


Z tego co wiem to nie ma żadnych .Tabletki są ziołowe tak więc nie szkodzą. Poza tym są dopuszczone przez krajowy rejestr farmaceutyczny tak więc skoro je dopuścili to o czymś to świadczy. Powiększałem penisa penilarge i nie widziałem żadnych efektów ubocznych. Z tego co czytałem w sieci to niektórzy narzekają na to,że przy braniiu tabletek pojawiają się rozstępy i dlatego też warto jest kupić sobie zel do tabletek ( ja używałem również ale niczego nie było u mnie).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po kuracji 4 miesięcznej tabletkami. I efekt jest. Penis znacznie wiekszy.Co ciekawe zadziałało u mnie również pozytywnie na erekcję poniewaz penis jest bardziej pobudliwy. Zastanawiam się jednak czy nie jest to aby działanie w dużej mierze doraźne i czy penis nie zmniejszy się z kolejnymi miesiącami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem pól roku po braniiu penilarge i u mnie penis sie nie zmniejszył. NIe wiem jak na dluższą metę ale na razie nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spokojnie, penis Ci się nie zmniejszy. Jaka się raz już powiększy ciała jamiste to jakimś cudownym sposobem sie nie skurczą. Penilarge jest jednym  z niewielu środków powiększających penisa, które dają trwałe efekty tak wiec możesz sobie spokojnie brać te tabletki i nic nie powinno się stać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aktualnie biorę penilarge już drugi miesiąc. Wydaje mi sie,że widzę pewne powiększenie bo na pewno erekcja jest mocniejsza. Czy normalne jest jednak to, że mam niekontrolowane erekcje? Nawet jak nie jestem podniecony????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Normalne, też tak miałem. Najgorzej było w pierwszym i w drugim miesiącu brania. Ale potem dopytałem się na forum i upewnili mnie,ze po prostu tak bywa. Potem w trzecim miesiącu również były ale o wiele mniejsze. W czwartym przeszły. Jest to etap przejściowy na działanie środka. Jak dla mnie brałbym to za plus ponieważ tabletki działają. Jak sam widzisz erekcje są mocniejsze, tak wiec i penis będzie rósł większy.

----------

